# 0193-Dialer: Netzagentur siegt gegen Anbieter



## sascha (24 Oktober 2006)

*0193-Dialer: Bundesnetzagentur siegt vor Gericht gegen Anbieter*

Dialer dürfen sich in Deutschland seit Dezember 2003 nur noch über die Rufnummerngasse 09009 einwählen. Diese Verfügung der Bundesnetzagentur stand jetzt zum ersten Mal auf dem gerichtlichen Prüfstand – und hielt. Das Verwaltungsgericht Köln bestätigte, dass die Regulierer gegen Anbieter von Dialern mit „falschen“ Vorwahlen wie der 0193 verbieten dürfen, Geld zu kassieren.

Die 0193-Dialer der niederländischen „Internet Clearing B.V.“ hatten zum Jahreswechsel 2003/2004 vielen Internetsurfern hohe Rechnungen beschert. Verbreitet wurden die Einwählprogramme unter anderem über eine Internetseite, auf der ein Intelligenztest angeboten wurde. Das Fatale dabei: Durch ihre Einwahlnummer konnten die Dialer namens TSCore.exe die weit verbreiteten 0190 und 0900-Sperren umgehen. Die Folge waren hohe Telefonrechnungen. Hinter Rechnungsposten mit der Leistungsbezeichnung "87396" verbargen sich die Dialer-Einwahlen, die über die Rufnummer 019359130 und 019359131 erfolgten. Viele Betroffene berichteten damals gegenüber Dialerschutz.de und Computerbetrug.de, dass ihnen pauschal 36 Euro je Einwahl abgerechnet wurden. Wer die Zahlung mit Verweis auf die illegale 0193-Einwahl verweigerte, erhielt umgehend Post einer Inkassofirma. Die „Internet Clearing“ selbst wiegelte bei Beschwerden ab und verwies per Mail auf ihre Webseite: „Da Sie einen kostenpflichtigen Service in Anspruch genommen haben, können wir Ihnen das Geld auch nicht zurück vergüten.“

Zu Unrecht, wie jetzt das Kölner Verwaltungsgericht entschied. Nachdem sich viele Opfer über die illegalen Dialer beschwerten, ordnete die Bundesnetzagentur – damals noch unter dem Namen Regulierungsbehörde – ein Inkasso- und Rechnungslegungsverbot gegen den Anbieter an. Der klagte daraufhin – und verlor jetzt. Die Kölner Richter stellten fest, dass die Bundesnetzagentur zwar eigentlich nur gegen die rechtswidrige Nutzung von 0190 oder 0900-Mehrwertdiensterufnummer vorgehen dürfe. Ein Dialer, das eine Verbindung zu anderen Nummern herstellt, falle nicht in den unmittelbaren Regelungsbereich dieser Vorschrift. Im vorliegenden Fall komme jedoch eine analoge Anwendung in Betracht, da es sich um eine offensichtliche Umgehung des Gesetzes handle. Das Urteil wurde sofort rechtskräftig.

Mit ihrer Entscheidung haben die Kölner Richter den Verbraucherschutz beim Thema Dialer ein weiteres Mal gestärkt. Denn sie stellten fest, dass die Bundesnetzagentur auch dann eingreifen darf, wenn mit –streng genommen – nicht „echten“ 0190 oder 0900-Dialern Schindluder getrieben wird. Und das kam in der Vergangenheit oft genug vor. Dubiose Anbieter setzen nicht nur Dialer mit 0137-Nummern ein; gelegentlich wählten sich die teuren Programme auch über Auslands- oder Satellitennummern ein. Und sogar ganz normale deutsche Telefonnummern wurden schon für Dialer eingesetzt. In diesen Fällen fanden die Anbieter über die Einwahlen die Adresse der betroffenen Internetsurfer heraus und schickten ihnen dann eine gesonderte Rechnung für die Nutzung der jeweiligen Dienste ins Haus – eben um die strengeren Vorgaben für 0190 und 0900-Dialer zu umgehen.

(c) 2006 Dialerschutz.de - Alle Rechte vorbehalten

cu,

Sascha

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=397


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0193-Dialer: Netzagentur siegt gegen Anbieter*

Neben 0193-Dialern gab es ja auch 0192-Dialer von cytainment, nicht wahr?
Und vor den 0193-Dialern wiederum verwendete Internet Clearing ja "schön brav" 0190-Dialer. Denen wurde die Registrierung entzogen. Die 0900er-Dialer sind nach wie vor registriert (090090000198 bzw 090090000990). 
Und wo ist eigentlich das ganze Geld geblieben?


----------



## jupp11 (25 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0193-Dialer: Netzagentur siegt gegen Anbieter*

jetzt auch bei Heise  (17:19) 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/80037


> Gericht bestätigt Verbot für 0193-Dialer
> ...
> Neben Rufnummern aus den Gassen 0191 bis 0195 verwenden illegale Dialer
> beispielsweise auch 0137 oder Auslands- und Satellitenrufnummern. Nach
> ...


und PC-Welt
http://www.pcwelt.de/news/sicherheit/61498/


> Verbot von 0193-Dialern gerichtsfest
> ...
> Die Holländer klagten dagegen und haben nun verloren, wie Dialerschutz.de berichtet.


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0193-Dialer: Netzagentur siegt gegen Anbieter*

Gemeint ist doch "Internet Clearing BV", oder? Das ist eine *niederländische Firma*, aber das sind keine "Holländer". Ich kann auch mal pedantisch sein 
Sascha schrieb "der niederländischen IC", daraus wurde dann "niederländischer Anbieter" und schliesslich "Holländer". Na, ist ja auch egal.


----------



## jupp11 (25 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0193-Dialer: Netzagentur siegt gegen Anbieter*

Nicht mal die Niederländer selber sind so pedantisch und verzeihen den Deutschen 
als mit weitem Abstand größtem Handelspartner diesen "faux pas"


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0193-Dialer: Netzagentur siegt gegen Anbieter*

Was sind das eigentlich für 0193-Dialer, für die die BNetzA Rechnungslegung und Inkasso verboten hat? 

zB
am 6. März 2006
1377370021, 1377370013, 1377372896, 1377100138, 1805242866, 1805242862, 1805525575, 1805578424, 1805204206, 1805259543, 1805121185, 1805009453, 1805651021, 1805610400, 1805705047, 1805857157, *01938775070

*am 18. Mai 2006
01805204209, 01805204213, 004548131600, *01938775070*
klingt nach Dänen, oder? (gleiche Nummer wie onben - ???)

...und dann gab es ja übrigens in den ganzen Spammassnahmen gut versteckt Massnahemn gegen 0900er-Nummern:

09005999943 / Nummer-X Torgau
09005103006 Solera Telecom "Heppenheim&drumrum"(Abschaltung posthum? was soll das bringen?)

Mai 2006 Talkin World 0900 Abschaltung wg spam ab August 2006???

09005001110 Berliner Anbieter H*V*  siehe u.a. hier aber auch hier: hier (im jag*n bekannt?)

 nie gehört... 09003554320, 09003554322 (Preisangabe)

und recht aktuell:
09005100772  09005100783 09005100792 
(unter gleicher Anschrift gab es mal eine Firma Euratel --> 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=143454#post143454 )


----------

